# nouvelle version aMSN pour quand ?



## mOOnSlide (13 Février 2008)

Salut tous le monde 
Savez quand doit sortir une nouvelle version d'aMSN svp ? j'ai la 0.97, et sous Leopard c'est une horreur.... plantages à répétition, visio qui merdoit un maximum ect...  

Merci d'avance.


Les versions d'aMSN, anciennes ou nouvelles, c'est comme tous les logiciels "internet", ça doit se passer dans "Internet et réseau", pas dans "Applications". On déménage !


----------



## whereismymind (14 Février 2008)

aMSN n'évolue pas très vite. Prend toi Adium en attendant, ça marche bien sur Leopard.


----------



## mOOnSlide (14 Février 2008)

Oui je connais adium, mais il ne gère pas (encore) la vidéo.

PS : désolé pour le post dans la mauvaise rubrique.


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Février 2008)

Heu, rectification!!!
Si tu regarde ça, c'est un plugin qui permet d'avoir la vidéo sur Adium!
Seul petit bémol, c'est via une page web...
Mais ça marche bien, je peux témoigner! Lorsque tu veux activer ta webcam, ça envoie un lien à ton interlocuteur qui vous redirige tous les 2 sur une page web où il pourra voir ta webcam et où tu pourra le voir aussi!


----------



## whereismymind (14 Février 2008)

mOOnSlide a dit:


> Oui je connais adium, mais il ne gère pas (encore) la vidéo.
> 
> PS : désolé pour le post dans la mauvaise rubrique.




Et au pire, il y a Mercury Messenger mais l'interface est vraiment moche !! Par contre la Webcam est intégrée.


----------



## mOOnSlide (15 Février 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Heu, rectification!!!
> Si tu regarde ça, c'est un plugin qui permet d'avoir la vidéo sur Adium!
> Seul petit bémol, c'est via une page web...
> Mais ça marche bien, je peux témoigner! Lorsque tu veux activer ta webcam, ça envoie un lien à ton interlocuteur qui vous redirige tous les 2 sur une page web où il pourra voir ta webcam et où tu pourra le voir aussi!



Merci je ne connaissais pas ce plugin. Je vais tester cela ce soir


----------



## mOOnSlide (15 Février 2008)

YES !

A force de chercher on trouve 
j'ai réussi à télécharger une "nouvelle" version d'Amsn, la 0.98b, et j'ai fait de la visio sans problème, sans plantages ect...

Je vous la conseil si vous êtes sous Leopard :
aMSN 0.98b

Le lien que j'ai trouvé est estampillé 0.97, mais c'est bien la 0.98b.

Alors qu'est ce que cela donne chez vous ?


----------



## whereismymind (16 Février 2008)

Il suffit que je dise qu'aMSN est très peu mis à jour pour qu'une nouvelle version fasse son apparition !!!!!!!!!

En tout cas merci, je vais tester ça. J'espère que l'interface est à la hauteur !


----------



## mOOnSlide (25 Février 2008)

Alors quelqu'un a t'il testé cette "dernière" version ?
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## dafon (5 Mars 2008)

mOOnSlide a dit:


> YES !
> 
> A force de chercher on trouve
> j'ai réussi à télécharger une "nouvelle" version d'Amsn, la 0.98b, et j'ai fait de la visio sans problème, sans plantages ect...
> ...



je regrette mais c'est toujours la 0.97...


----------



## whereismymind (5 Mars 2008)

Même chose pour moi. Pas de 0.98 à l'horizon.


----------



## Hay (10 Mars 2008)

Pour moi c'est bien la 0.98b affichée comme telle lors de l'installation mais pas au téléchargement  comme l'a annoncé moonslide.

Pas encore pu tester la vidéo.


----------



## mOOnSlide (10 Mars 2008)

Heureusement que tu confirmes Hay, mais c'est bisarre que les autres n'ai pas la même version ?

ça devrait vous donner cela :


----------



## wath68 (10 Mars 2008)

Ca fait un bout de temps quelle est sortie cette version.







Chez moi elle marche nickel, zéro plantage, webcam ok, transfert de fichier idem, ... bref du tout-bon.

... en attendant Adium supportant la vidéo


----------



## labelette (22 Avril 2008)

Je n'arrive pas à avoir le lien pour télécharger la version amsn 0.98 b !!!! Comment vous cela se fait la page est introuvable... Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## richard-deux (23 Avril 2008)

labelette a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à avoir le lien pour télécharger la version amsn 0.98 b !!!! Comment vous cela se fait la page est introuvable... Merci de m'éclairer



Ici: http://www.notjustanothermacuser.com/?p=beta

Attention, c'est toujours la version béta.


----------



## Lou2a (12 Août 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Ici: http://www.notjustanothermacuser.com/?p=beta
> 
> Attention, c'est toujours la version béta.



Salut, j'ai téléchargé la version 0.98b en passant par ce lien et quand je veux me connecter,  la connexion ne se finit jamais et au bout du compte je ne peux pas me connecter. 
Je sais que ce n'est pas un problème de connexion Internet car avec aMSN 0.97, ça marche parfaitement bien, donc si vous pouviez trouver un autre site de téléchargement d'aMSN 0.98b ça m'aiderait beaucoup. Merci


----------



## frolick10 (12 Août 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Ca fait un bout de temps quelle est sortie cette version.



nouvelle version sortie la 0.97.*2 (3 aout 08)
*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Août 2008)

Lou2a a dit:


> Salut, j'ai téléchargé la version 0.98b en passant par ce lien et quand je veux me connecter,  la connexion ne se finit jamais et au bout du compte je ne peux pas me connecter.
> Je sais que ce n'est pas un problème de connexion Internet car avec aMSN 0.97, ça marche parfaitement bien, donc si vous pouviez trouver un autre site de téléchargement d'aMSN 0.98b ça m'aiderait beaucoup. Merci


Je t'ai répondu ici.


----------



## soleil22 (23 Janvier 2009)

mOOnSlide a dit:


> YES !
> 
> A force de chercher on trouve
> j'ai réussi à télécharger une "nouvelle" version d'Amsn, la 0.98b, et j'ai fait de la visio sans problème, sans plantages ect...
> ...




J'ai bien installé amsn 0.98 beta 3 et impossible d'utiliser la webcam (que ce soit au niveau vidéo qu'au niveau vidéo). Je suis sur macbook pro 2,4 GHz avec Léopard. Je ne comprends. 
Si quelqu'un sait pourquoi ça me fait ça, qu'il n'hésite pas 

Merci.


----------

